# Advised to post it here



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Incase anything can be done to help this boy & girl.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...discussion/85250-can-anything-done-about.html


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Have any of the Lab rescue or mixed-breed rescue groups been contacted?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I moved that thread to the rescue section. If you go to the rescue section, in the rescue forum there is a listing for the National golden listing and Lab listings. You can send an email to them about these dogs.


----------

